# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  للاهمية كيف تجعل ويندوز أكس بى لديك أصلى 1000%

## رياض عباس بخيت

*
اجعل ويندوز أكس بى لديك أصلى 1000% طريقه مجربه وفعاله وعلى ضمانتى 
أولا سأذكر مشاكل الويندوز الغير اصلى ؟ 

1- عند البعض يوجد نجمه زرقاء بجانب الساعه (كأنه بصمه عار على الويندوز  
2- تنعدم امكانيه الترقيه تماما من ويندوز اكس بى الى sp2 .
3- عدم امكانيه تحميل ملفات وبرامج ميكروسوغت الأصلي ه 
4- عدم المقدره على تسطيب البرامج التى نحتاجها بشده مثل (أكسبلورر 7 ) والتى تحتاج لأختبار الرخصه 
-------
امتلاك ويندوز اصلى يعتبر بحد ذاته راحه للمستخدم (راحه نفسيه).! 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*والأن نبدأ بالعمل 

-- اذا كنت تعانى من وجود نجمه زرقاء بجانب الساعه قم بتحميل الأداه رقم 1 من ادوات العمل ومن ثم 
تنصيبها وستنتهى هذه المشكله اللعينه 

2- تغيير المفتاح لجعل الوينوز اصلى ويقبل التحديثات 

-- نختبر الويندوز بالأداه رقم 2 من ادوات العمل فأذا كان غير هذه الصوره (يكون المفتاح غير اصلى ويحتاج تغيير)

ولحل تلك المشكله اذا كان غير الصوره السابقه
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*واصل واصل  يا رياض لان المشكله دي عندي
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*اولا ابطال مفعول مفتاح الويندوز الغير اصلى .
------------------------------------------------------
ندخل لسطر الأوامر run 
للمبتدئين أضغط start ثم run 

ثم قم بكتابه الكلمه التاليه (regedit) للدخول الى regedit الويندوز (عقل الحاسب) 

ونتبع السطر التالى للوصول الى مفتاح الويندوز 
Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\WindwosNT\Cu rrentVersion\WPAEvenets
انظر الصوره 

والأن سنقوم بالتعديل على القيمه OOBETimer الموجوده بالجانب الأخر ويتم ذلك بالضغط على 
كلك يمين modify سيظهر لك مربع حوالى بدل اى رقم وبذلك تبطل مفعول مفتاح الويندوز الغير اصلى عندك 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*حنرجع تاني  على run مره تانيه ومنها هنكتب القيمه دى خدها كوبى copy 
%systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a

هتتبع الشحر التالى بالصور بدون غلطه ولا تزود كلمه ولاتنقص كلمه عشان نضمن نتيجه العمل 

اختر ثانى خيار للتنشيط بالتليفون كالصوره التاليه 


تظهر لنا لوحه نضغط change product key انظر الصوره 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*نقوم بوضع المفتاح (المفتاح ال انا وضعته بالأدوات) مهم جدا 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بعد الأنتهاء تظهر اللوحه السابقه نخرج وتعمل ريستارت


أكيد أكيد نعمل ريستارت لزممممممممممممممممممممممممن 

وانا هعمل اهو فى الشرح مثلكم تماما حتى احصل على ويندوز اصلى معاكم ومن خلال الشرح كلمه كلمه 
فاصل ونكمل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ونرجع بعد الفاصل طيب فى واحد بيسأل ليه الفاصل ؟
أرد على حضرتك عشان نفعل المفتاح الجديد ونحصل على الأكتفيت مثل الصوره التاليه بس الأكتفيت المره دى بمفتاح أصلى 

وده طبعا نعرفه من start ثم run ونكتب الأمر 
%systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a


انتهى الموضوع وتمتع مع الويندوز الأصلى 

واتمنى ان اكون افدتكم بشئ 

اخوك فى الله رياض عباس بخيت 

منقول للفائدة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياشباب البرامج دة مجرب وحالياً اعمل به
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*تسلم....يا ملك يا رائع.....


*

----------


## جاميكا

*تم بحمد لله   تشكر كتير يا رياض
*

----------


## حسن دحدوح

*طيب ممكن تورينا كيف نرفع الفيديو  من الكمبيوتر او من السى دى الى اى منتدى و العكس 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد على طه
					

طيب ممكن تورينا كيف نرفع الفيديو من الكمبيوتر او من السى دى الى اى منتدى و العكس 



ان شاء الله سياتمكن من ذلك 
واطالب كل من له خبرة في اي مجال في الحاسوب ممكن يضيفها لينا للفائدة العامة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله روعة وجمال مافي بعد كده تسلم رياض وتسلم ايامك
*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

ان شاء الله سياتمكن من ذلك 
واطالب كل من له خبرة في اي مجال في الحاسوب ممكن يضيفها لينا للفائدة العامة



مشكور أخونا رياض على الجهد الرائع
بالنسبة لرفع الفيديو:
1- أفتح حساب فى اليو تيوب www.youtube.com أو أى موقع مشابه.
2- أرفع الفيديو بإختيار ابلود upload كما بالصورة ادناه.



4- بعد اكتمال رفع الفيديو فى اليو تيوب ومن عنوان الفيديو فى اليو تيوب أنسخ الكود بعد علامة يساوى كما فى الصورة ادناه.




5-انتقل الى مشاركتك فى موقع مريخاب او لاين واختار الوضع المتطور.
6- اختار ايقونة يوتيوب You Tube من الوضع المتطور فى موقع مشاركتك فى منبر مريخاب اون لاين كما فى الصورة.


7- يظهر لك صندوق حوار ينتهى بحرف xxxxxxx مكرر بعد علامة يساوى.




8- امسح حرف الـ المكرر مع الابقاء على علامة يساوى والصق الكود الذى نسخته فى الخطوة رقم (4) واختار OK
9- بذلك تكون رفعت الفيديو فى الموقع وبالتوفيق ننتظر منكم الجميل الممتع.

مودتى وتحياتى
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*مشكووور ابو نزار وبارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*[youtube][/url][url][/youtube]والله فكره كدى الننزل ليكم فيديو وأعرفو الفيهو دا منو؟
                        	*

----------


## alhawii

*والله نجحت مشكور بس أعرفو البعزف دا منو؟
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*مشكور يا رياض ... البرنامج ده عندى من بدرى جداً ... بس أنا بعدت عن الإكس بى مرة واحدة وشغال بالسفن الأصلى .
كل من يحتاج البرنامج (الأداة رقم 1 ، 2) يمكنه عبر قوقل كتابة (برنامج لجعل الويندوز أصلى) ... ويختار البيعجبه.
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*شكرا كتيرياعزيز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبعا اوهاج انت مبدع حقا كما الصفوة عموما كل في مجاله
احبك يالمريخ واحب ناسك الرايعين ديل

*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*هووووى يا رياض ...

اكان جربنا وطش الويندوز .
الا يفروقنا... بالنظارات.
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مافي كلام
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*مية المية
                        	*

----------

